# Auction buys



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

These are the two leather strapped auction buys from my earlier post.































As you will no doubt notice i am certainly no David Bailey!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

brummie1875 said:


> As you will no doubt notice i am certainly no David Bailey!


 That's easily forgiven due to the fact you managed to post some pictures on here on your first attempt!

:thumbsup:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Krispy said:


> That's easily forgiven due to the fact you managed to post some pictures on here on your first attempt!
> 
> :thumbsup:


 Found it Quite easy after i realised i could do it through the PicsArt app i already had installed thanks.

But have marked my report card as "must try harder" in the photography section. :thumbsup:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Nothing wrong with your photos at all, nor the fine watches.

I've been more and more tempted by them lately - am I right in thinking there's a slightly larger case size available too? I know I could google it, but I'm a lazy bugger...!


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Krispy said:


> Nothing wrong with your photos at all, nor the fine watches.
> 
> I've been more and more tempted by them lately - am I right in thinking there's a slightly larger case size available too? I know I could google it, but I'm a lazy bugger...!


 As i'm led to belive there are three different thickness case sizes in the quartz G 10 of which i think i have. Two of one size an "80" and "82" (which need some attention) in another auction buy and the "84" G 10 which was my first buy, pictures to come as they are healed.


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have a couple of WWEGS myself, an 0552 (Navy) and an 0555 (RMC). Brilliant timekeepers, but I find I don't wear them lest they get broken. :laugh:

Good ones are becoming readily less available, they aren't just disposable these days. :wink:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Chally2 said:


> I have a couple of WWEGS myself, an 0552 (Navy) and an 0555 (RMC). Brilliant timekeepers, but I find I don't wear them lest they get broken. :laugh:
> 
> Good ones are becoming readily less available, they aren't just disposable these days. :wink:


 I think that ends up being the thing that happens unfortunatley with the more desirable watch, they become less wearable like you say lest they get broken which is why starting at the lower end of the market some will stay as keepers for every day use hopefully. 

This is the "84" G10 that was my first purchase of any military watch.


----------

